# Hop plant from Bunnings



## gsouth82

So I made an impulse buy at Bunnings....'Beer Herb' 
I'm not even sure what hop it is. Anyone have any ideas?
Also, its very small and i notice that people are already harvesting. I would assume I will get nothing this year?
I've never grown hops and only recently started using them in my brews. Figured $7 wasn't too bigger loss if it's a complete failure.
Thanks


----------



## chefeffect

That's weird..... Only one way to find out I guess, what and see might be able to narrow down the varietal next year if it grows cones.


----------



## jaypes

no idea

their website shows nothing of the sort


----------



## tricache

Awesome!! Good find


----------



## Batz

Struck from a cutting from this seasons growth I bet. It will need to form it's own rhizome before it's worth anything.

Batz


----------



## DU99

melbourne grower..wonder what variety


----------



## Bribie G

Love em or hate them Bunnings often have some quite off-centre stuff in the garden section. For example as a Curry Chef Freak I searched for about a year to get a curry leaf tree. I got a seedling from Howard (Howlingdog) at BABBs but it failed unfortunately, and I eventually got one at the Caboolture Markets which travelled down here occupying a passenger seat of its own on the back seat of the car and is now at the heart of my Curry kitchen.

It occurred to me that if something happened to it I'd be well fecked, and to my amazement Bunnings at Taree got in about half a dozen of them and I'm raising one now. WRT to the hop plant, if it forms up a rhizome it may well turn out to be an interesting hop supply. Now, as I'm living south of Port Mac I'm thinking of having another go at hops, Bribie Island was woeful :unsure:


----------



## lukiferj

Could be worth sending the company an email although I would be surprised if they knew.


----------



## Batz

Bribie G said:


> Love em or hate them Bunnings often have some quite off-centre stuff in the garden section. For example as a Curry Chef Freak I searched for about a year to get a curry leaf tree. I got a seedling from Howard (Howlingdog) at BABBs but it failed unfortunately, and I eventually got one at the Caboolture Markets which travelled down here occupying a passenger seat of its own on the back seat of the car and is now at the heart of my Curry kitchen.
> 
> It occurred to me that if something happened to it I'd be well fecked, and to my amazement Bunnings at Taree got in about half a dozen of them and I'm raising one now. WRT to the hop plant, if it forms up a rhizome it may well turn out to be an interesting hop supply. Now, as I'm living south of Port Mac I'm thinking of having another go at hops, Bribie Island was woeful :unsure:



Wait till I dig up mine Mike, I'll have a few rhizomes you can have for a beer when I make it over your way.  (perhaps a curry as well??)

Batz


----------



## Nick JD

I got a Black Sapote at my local Bunnings.


----------



## Batz

Nick JD said:


> I got a Black Sapote at my local Bunnings.



I've got a hugh tree Nick, bloody possums love them.


----------



## Nick JD

Batz said:


> I've got a hugh tree Nick, bloody possums love them.


I'll bet!

It's a type of Ebony. The roots were jet black!


----------



## Brew Matt

If the beer herb plant from Bunnings was grown from a cutting, could it turn out to be a male plant, and thus have little use for brewing?


----------



## hoppy2B

Brew Matt said:


> If the beer herb plant from Bunnings was grown from a cutting, could it turn out to be a male plant, and thus have little use for brewing?


Not likely to be a male if taken from a female. Anything is possible with clonal mutation though, but it would be rare.


----------



## bullsneck

It does mention in the description that the 'Beer Herb' flowers, so going by that it sounds like it is a female plant.


----------



## bignath

gsouth,

which bunnings did you find that at mate?

Have called my local (only bunnings in several hundred k's) and they don't know what i'm talking about....not surprised.

But they did say that if i could find out where it was purchased from, then they may be able to get one.


----------



## hoppy2B

Big Nath said:


> gsouth,
> 
> which bunnings did you find that at mate?
> 
> Have called my local (only bunnings in several hundred k's) and they don't know what i'm talking about....not surprised.
> 
> But they did say that if i could find out where it was purchased from, then they may be able to get one.


Get a dwarf if you have limited space, they should suit growing in pots.


----------



## bignath

Hmmmm, dwarf?


----------



## Toper

You could always call the wholesale nursery that Bunnings got it from,though the website doesn't seem to have any info on it - http://www.haarsnursery.com.au/


----------



## bignath

when i spoke to the lady in the garden section, she told me that they don't all purchase their stock from the same place, and that the "victorian" bunnings' would get their stock from an entirely different place/company/nursery etc..


----------



## Toper

Big Nath said:


> when i spoke to the lady in the garden section, she told me that they don't all purchase their stock from the same place, and that the "victorian" bunnings' would get their stock from an entirely different place/company/nursery etc..


Very true,Bunnings in SA aren't going to get plants shipped from Vic.So maybe have a look at the plant labels there and see what wholesaler they come from in your state.A quick Google search gives the likely one/s.Whether they sell hops is another question,and if the're a wholesaler they're not going to sell to you personally.and maybe you just aren't going to be able to get them at your local Bunnings.


----------



## gsouth82

Big Nath said:


> gsouth,
> 
> which bunnings did you find that at mate?
> 
> Have called my local (only bunnings in several hundred k's) and they don't know what i'm talking about....not surprised.
> 
> But they did say that if i could find out where it was purchased from, then they may be able to get one.


I got it from the Bunnings in Springvale (just near Keg King) but my cousin told me about them because she saw them in the Wangaratta Bunnings


----------



## bignath

gsouth said:


> I got it from the Bunnings in Springvale (just near Keg King) but my cousin told me about them because she saw them in the Wangaratta Bunnings


Sweet, thanks mate.

A very long shot i know....but atleast i can tell them where to go to find out about it. They may be able to do inter-store transfers or something like that. (one shop orders them, and transfers them to another store). They might not be able to, but many years working in the retail sector make me aware that a lot of chains do exactly this.

I'll give them a call...cheers.


----------



## Edak

I love the quote on the back of the tag...

"Sleeping on a pillow filled with hops is a popular folk remedy said to alleviate sleeplessness"

So if I get drunk and spill some beer on my pillow, I might pass out and sleep?


----------



## punkin

Actually, sleeping on anything will alleviate sleeplessness.


----------



## Edak

Mornington bunnings has plenty of these.


----------



## jrsy85

I picked up 2 today at Waurn Ponds, We'll see how they go :huh: .


----------



## Malted

Why buy an unknown variety late in the season with a potentially unformed or small rhizome? Why not wait until winter and get known varieties of large rhizomes for feck all from folks here on AHB?
If you like the novelty of a mystery hop, I'll just sell you some healthy rhizomes and not tell you what they are. :lol:


----------



## bignath

Malted said:


> Why buy an unknown variety late in the season with a potentially unformed or small rhizome? Why not wait until winter and get known varieties of large rhizomes for feck all from folks here on AHB?
> If you like the novelty of a mystery hop, I'll just sell you some healthy rhizomes and not tell you what they are. :lol:


Not sure about the other puchasers, but the reason i was thinking of giving one a go, was just to see if i could actually grow it without wasting my lack of greenery skills on a rhizome that could have potentially gone to someone else who wouldn't have killed it.
Was just gonna use it to practise on so to speak.

I have a really bad habit of killing everything i put in the ground.....despite the region where we live being exceptionally good at growing all sorts of stuff. Nice amount of sunshine, warm summers and excellent rainfall etc...

Would hate to waste a kindly donated, or sold to me, rhizome.


----------



## barls

they grow like weeds in germany.


----------



## chefeffect

They do grow like weeds!


----------



## drsmurto

Big Nath said:


> Not sure about the other puchasers, but the reason i was thinking of giving one a go, was just to see if i could actually grow it without wasting my lack of greenery skills on a rhizome that could have potentially gone to someone else who wouldn't have killed it.
> Was just gonna use it to practise on so to speak.
> 
> I have a really bad habit of killing everything i put in the ground.....despite the region where we live being exceptionally good at growing all sorts of stuff. Nice amount of sunshine, warm summers and excellent rainfall etc...
> 
> Would hate to waste a kindly donated, or sold to me, rhizome.



No need to worry about limited numbers of rhizomes, I throw away plenty every year. There is no shortage so feel free to buy a known variety that you are actually interested in using. Once growing they take up a lot of room, not sure why you would make this level of commitment for an unknown.

Practice? Why? They are incredibly easy to grow.


----------



## lukasfab

are you able to send them to Perth?


----------



## sponge

Pretty sure WA and TAS are off limits for sending hop rhizomes as far as im aware?


----------



## barls

tassie is, ive sent to wa before but the paperwork is fun.
your better off trying rupert on ebay cant remember his name on there.


----------



## Malted

Hopswest for hops in Western Australia: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/47962-last-hop-rhizomes-available-for-wa-this-year/


----------



## bignath

DrSmurto said:


> Practice? Why? They are incredibly easy to grow.


Quite literally just trying to be considerate to other brewers mate, that's the only real reason.

If I kill it, then someone else may have had that rhizome.

I have no idea if they are in abundance or not, so if they are, of course I'd be more interested in a known variety.

2013 could be the year I take up someone's offer to grab one and have a go I 'spose!


----------



## Yob

not like you to be shy Nath


----------



## tigertunes

I have a Goldings and a SAAZ if anyone from SA is interested.
They were planted last year but are in pots still so didn't produce many flowers, they will have a good head start for next season.
Happy to swap then for a couple of your finest homebrew.


----------



## Malted

I put a heap of advanced rhizomes into the green waste bin last year, I giggle a bit thinking they may have grown at the dump, however chances are that they got munched up and composted.
In a small yard like mine, the adventurous roots (that can be split to form new rhizomes) need to be dug up each year to stop them spreading too far. They can spread a couple of metres each way, each year. Whether they are sold or put in the bin, they still need to be dug up. You'll find that there are plenty of hop growers who trim their roots back and couldn't be arsed selling them as rhizomes. There are plenty of sources of rhizomes around so don't worry about depriving anyone else of plant material.


----------



## Malted

BTW Bunnies are carnts!

Ever spied a particular product and gone back in a few months to find they don't stock it anymore? (Bue Willow Jerry Cans, Generic 10" Water filters, 20L food grade white buckets - these were the last three used-to-be-stocked-items that made me mad).
How many times have you been to Bunnies to find the item sticker/label on the shelf but none to be found?
Ever tried them out on that "if you find it cheaper we'll beat it by 10%" - I spoke with 4 staff members who did not know how to process it, fortunately the 5th figured out how to do it.
How many times have you found items so much cheaper elsewhere you have said to yourself, why don't I just purchase it here rather than wasting time going to Bunnies?
How many times have you gone there to find that they have things similar but not the paricular item you want.
How many times have you wandered around trying to find some one to assist you find some thing? Ever wandered around looking for an item for so long that you have just given up and gone home?
Ever noticed they have differing price schedules WITHIN the store? For example X item in the average Jo Blow's stuff will be a higher price than if you find the same item in the trade supplies sections. 
Carnts, I tells ya, carnts!


----------



## bignath

Yob said:


> not like you to be shy Nath



Yeah you're right yob. Probably not like me to be so courteous either...

Something must be wrong with me. Id better go have a beer and a lie down!


----------



## drsmurto

No, I don't send rhizomes to WA or TAS. The effort involved (paperwork for every rhizome) is just not worth it.


----------



## danw

Got an unexpectedly quick email reply from Matt Curtis (business development manager) at Haar's Nursery stating they are American Cascade!! good find mate thanks for the heads up  I've got two in big pots now, gathering their strength for next year.


----------



## jrsy85

Thanks Dan, I may need to pick up a few more and give them to my father in-law. Think of it as fully automated hops production h34r:


----------



## tiprya

Anyone seen these in NSW?


----------



## Florian

danw said:


> Got an unexpectedly quick email reply from Matt Curtis (business development manager) at Haar's Nursery stating they are American Cascade!! good find mate thanks for the heads up  I've got two in big pots now, gathering their strength for next year.


Bunnings selling Casacade hops? I better pitch my marketing strategy to them real quick before someone else gets in!


----------



## DU99

my store has them $7..


----------



## sp0rk

tiprya said:


> Anyone seen these in NSW?


I've had a quick look at bunnings here, but i might go back in and actually ask around
if they're Cascade plants, i'd grab 3 or 4 for sure


----------



## kahlerisms

"if they're Cascade plants, i'd grab 3 or 4 for sure"

I wish they'd fix the broken quoting. 


I think this is the crux of it. Buying an unknown hop variety seems to have little value to me, regardless of the price and accessibility.


----------



## mosto

Malted said:


> BTW Bunnies are carnts!
> 
> Ever spied a particular product and gone back in a few months to find they don't stock it anymore? (Bue Willow Jerry Cans, Generic 10" Water filters, 20L food grade white buckets - these were the last three used-to-be-stocked-items that made me mad).
> How many times have you been to Bunnies to find the item sticker/label on the shelf but none to be found?
> Ever tried them out on that "if you find it cheaper we'll beat it by 10%" - I spoke with 4 staff members who did not know how to process it, fortunately the 5th figured out how to do it.
> How many times have you found items so much cheaper elsewhere you have said to yourself, why don't I just purchase it here rather than wasting time going to Bunnies?
> How many times have you gone there to find that they have things similar but not the paricular item you want.
> How many times have you wandered around trying to find some one to assist you find some thing? Ever wandered around looking for an item for so long that you have just given up and gone home?
> Ever noticed they have differing price schedules WITHIN the store? For example X item in the average Jo Blow's stuff will be a higher price than if you find the same item in the trade supplies sections.
> Carnts, I tells ya, carnts!


I maybe mis-interpreting this post, but I have a funny feeling Malted is not a fan of Bunnings.


----------



## Florian

:icon_offtopic:


kahlerisms said:


> I wish they'd fix the broken quoting.


Nothing's broken as you can see.

Top left corner is a little light switch, switch that to get back to plain text modus, then edit the quote and whatever else you want to do. switch back to add smilies or whatever.


----------



## Filfy

Big Nath said:


> Yeah you're right yob. Probably not like me to be so courteous either...
> 
> Something must be wrong with me. Id better go have a beer and a lie down!


I'm based just up the road from you (Naracoorte) and have some Chinook you can try. Send a message come winter and I'll send you some down.


----------



## FuzzyDropbear

mosto said:


> I maybe mis-interpreting this post, but I have a funny feeling Malted is not a fan of Bunnings.


I will join Malted, I hate Bunnings with a passion!! One perfect example, went to Bunnings to look at outdoor furniture stain, saw the price and thought "that's not quite right", went down the road to Home Hardware... 50% cheaper!! and it wasn't on sale. Bunnings are full of it.

I was onced asked by one of the guys on the floor whether the fibreglass I was buying became clear when it dried 'because it says glass'....... And he was the floor guy giving advice!

It's a place full of nuffies and yeah, they don't stock half of what you need for a project, the timber is shi+ quality compared to the timber yard (and more expensive). Bah, stupid Bunnings.

anyway, OT rant, sorry


----------



## Malted

> I maybe mis-interpreting this post, but I have a funny feeling Malted is not a fan of Bunnings.


I have no idea why you might think that.


----------



## DU99

i prefer the blue place.


----------



## b_thomas

Would love to know who got the other 5 pots at Taylor's Lakes (VIC) Bunnings.

I was there last night on the hunt hoping I could knab another plant given the missus has granted her blessing to grow them given she likes the look of them ornamentally.

Maybe I should have a squiz to see what the Big Blue Shed has


----------



## hoppy2B

How did people go with their Bunnings purchased hop plants? Should still have made growth if planted out into the ground or a large pot in February, in which case I would expect they will be good goers next season.


----------



## b_thomas

hoppy2B said:


> How did people go with their Bunnings purchased hop plants? Should still have made growth if planted out into the ground or a large pot in February, in which case I would expect they will be good goers next season.


Going to wait for mine to drop its leaves and the stick it in the ground under a pile of straw and chicken wire (so the bloody dog doesn't pull it out).

Although it's pretty comfy under the pergola. Maybe I should wait till spring before putting it in the ground and just pot it on for winter.


----------



## scl80

I went to my local Bunnings today at Marion (SA) and also found they had 2 'beer herb' plants. I looked up the website on the back of the pot label because there was no variety name. On the website it said _Humulus lupulus_ 'American Cascade' (see http://www.haarsnursery.com.au/beer-herb), so with the confirmed variety, I bought them both. I can feel a jiffy pot in the soil, but I'm yet to take them out of the pot to check if they are derived from a rhizome.


----------



## Edak

Quote from the website...

"You filter your home brew through the dried hops to *increase the bitterness*."

ke?


----------



## NewtownClown

Edak said:


> ke?


¿qué?


----------



## thylacine

Edak said:


> Quote from the website...
> 
> "You filter your home brew through the dried hops to *increase the bitterness*."
> 
> ke?


eg. randall


----------



## NewtownClown

thylacine said:


> eg. randall


Yessssss. But the point is a randall adds flavour/aroma NOT bitterness


----------



## Edak

NewtownClown said:


> Yessssss. But the point is a randall adds flavour/aroma NOT bitterness


EXAAAAACTLY! that's why I highlighted the bitterness statement...


----------



## ballantynebrew

anyone found these at a brisbane bunnings?


----------



## pacey

I've checked Capalaba, Mt Gravatt, Cannon Hill, and Underwood Bunnings stores with no luck. Capalaba sold an "Olive Herb" from Haar Nursery, the same supplier as the "Beer Herb", so that is the closest I got. Anyone I asked didn't know anything about what stocks were coming. I also checked Hawkins Nursery at Chandler, again with no luck. I was going to check the other Underwood Bunnings (we have 2) and Browns Plains, and maybe Rocklea and Oxley Bunnings before I give up altogether. Then, maybe check them all again after winter.

I'll be keen to hear if anyone finds them at another Brisbane Bunnings store, maybe on the north side?


----------



## ballantynebrew

Cheers pacey I've had no joy either ill keep an eye out


----------



## hoppy2B

scl80 said:


> I went to my local Bunnings today at Marion (SA) and also found they had 2 'beer herb' plants. I looked up the website on the back of the pot label because there was no variety name. On the website it said _Humulus lupulus_ 'American Cascade' (see http://www.haarsnursery.com.au/beer-herb), so with the confirmed variety, I bought them both. I can feel a jiffy pot in the soil, but I'm yet to take them out of the pot to check if they are derived from a rhizome.


They're most likely tissue cultured going on the description.


----------



## pacey

No luck at Compton Rd, Underwood Bunnings, Rocklea, Oxley, or Browns Plains. Rocklea and Browns Plains stocked the "Olive Herb" from Haar Nursery (same as Capalaba), so I'll be checking back at these stores in future. Maybe we'll see the hop plants after winter?


----------



## kjparker

Bit of a thread dig, but was wondering how people who had bought these were going? 

Did they end up providing any usable flowers?

Are they still available?


----------



## Tex083

I planted 2 late last year, I neglected them over a few hot days as I left Melbourne and went to Torquay for some beach so they got a bit dry and burnt.
The 2 plants produced some flowers all up about 30-40g worth. Its not a great crop but they smell amazing.
From what I have read hops dont usually produce much in the first year, so im happy with the result.

I have seen them still at my local Bunnings, might be worth getting a hop rizhome from somewhere else, that way you know the variety.


----------



## Yob

Do they sell them as known varieties?


----------



## HBHB

http://www.haarsnursery.com.au/beer-herb listed as US Cascade


----------



## davedoran

Last time I spoke to them (haar nursery) they said they don't sell to the public but go into Bunnings with a print out from the Haars web page Bunnings can get it in for you that way. Im gonna try my local Bunnings and see how I go. Not expecting huge success but willing to give it a go.


----------



## boybrewer

Found it on their website . It is an American Cascade hop .Look under herbs and the bar on the left shows beer herb among other category's .

HBHB beat me to it .

Cheers
Beer Belly


----------



## biggles266

My sister in Melbourne bought one from bunnings and brought it up to Brisbane for a Christmas present.

It's going OK in the garden now after, what 3 months. We weren't expecting anything this year with the late planting but fingers crossed for next year.

I recall googling it and finding out it was Cascade which was a nice surprise. Very comforting to read above that others got a crop, albeit a small first year crop, but I'm just glad to hear one was female. You'd assume they'd make them female or they'd be a pretty daft nursery. Anyway here's a photo of current Brisbane progress. Will have to start with a more complicated trellis soon.


----------



## Yeastfridge

If anyone sees some in Sydney please let me know!


----------



## Dylo

Update:
I had one given to me very late last growing season. It didn't do anything and died off in the cold ACT winter. It has just sprouted with vengeance recently after a very long winter of neglect in the corner of the yard. So does this mean it is in fact a rhizome or has developed into one? Looks to be doing what Hop vines do... and putting on a few inches every day, it is already taller than it was at the end of the season last year.


----------



## kunfaced

sorry to resurrect a thread but I got one of these suckers 2 summers ago. The first year had plenty of flowers, but this was before I was into to brewing so I gave them off to a friend. Last summer it went crazy and I made a couple of really tasty brews out of them. I've recently moved though so I ripped up the rhizome, and it had roots 4-5m long under the house. It was quite gnarly looking, having been planted on top of shit clay soil and spread itself quite far. I broke it up into 4-5 pieces and 3 of them have taken off. 

Did anyone else have much luck with their beer 'erbs?


----------



## Dylo

Mine didn't do very well last year. It only grew about two meters tall (with one runner) and didn't flower. I think this is because its very pot bound and needs to be transplanted. It has taken off with alot more vigour this spring with a dozen or more runners. Im going to transplant and hope for some flowers this year!

Notice you're in Wodonga kunfaced, similar climate to ACT, how often did you have to water yours last year?


----------



## kunfaced

I was watering at least once a day, mostly twice. I had tomatoes and other herbs growing near it so was easy to attend to. I planted mine in the ground as soon as I got it too, first season it really took off. It copped sun all day until about 5-6pm. 

By one runner do you mean a bine? Or you string for it to run up? I'm thinking of doing a fancy spiral for it to climb. Where I'm living now the garden doesn't opt for much sun unless it's in the middle of the lawn.


----------



## Tex083

My 1st year was a small harvest, last year I made an IPA with wet hops and it was slightly too sweet needed more IBU's this year I forgot about the hops and found them climbing up the trellis and looking really healthy. This year should be a good harvest.


----------



## DU99

Mine has just thrown up a few new bines


----------

